# No Flash on HD



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is an interesting statement from the Amazon support pages for the HD:

"Note: Flash content is not supported on Kindle Fire HD."

I know Adobe has withdrawn the mobile version of Flash, so I guess this was to be expected.

Will make the browser less useful.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Bummer, I was hoping to watch some of my online class videos on it


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

this is true.  I just tried to watch a video on my class and it said I could not because no flash.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That is indeed a bummer...I use my Fire for things my iPad won't open.  Didn't happen often, but....

Betsy


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

If it is based on JB or ICS, possibly side-loading Flash onto it woild work. The ICS version of Flash works on the Nexus 7 running JB. 

It would also depend on the browser, since some of the browsers no longer include Flash supporr (on JB).


----------



## slwiser (Dec 28, 2009)

Actually not knowing, I thought that the Kindle browser would re-work Flash so that those videos would show on the Kindles.  Oh, well one Kindle HD order cancelled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Xopher said:


> If it is based on JB or ICS, possibly side-loading Flash onto it woild work. The ICS version of Flash works on the Nexus 7 running JB.
> 
> It would also depend on the browser, since some of the browsers no longer include Flash supporr (on JB).


Could be...one comment on Amazon says this:

jpot says: Just installed flash on my fire hd through sideloading and though some sites were saying flash isn't compatible for you device those were typically ads and was able to play a tv show with flash and checked out comedycentral.com and was able to watch a clip on the daily show though the quality of the video wasn't all that great though I was on the mobile site so that is probably the reason.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If someone can point me to a 'flash' video on the web I can see if it'll go on the HD7.


----------



## slwiser (Dec 28, 2009)

Ann, here you go:
http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=D+Interactive#symbol=d;range=1d;compare=;indicator=volume;charttype=area;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay. . .so I opened KB on tapatalk and clicked that link. . . . .it basically says, I have to download a flash player to view the interactive charts and gives options depending on OS and browser.  Except, of course, the Fire OS and browser aren't listed. . . . . I didn't want to down load any of the options.


----------

